# Good places to live?



## Cath Jennings (Jan 15, 2013)

*Good places to live in Cape Town area?*

My husband and I are just about to move to the Cape Town area from the UK and will be looking for suitable neighbourboods in which to live. Does anyone have any recommendations? We were thinking of Stellenbosch - has anyone lived there and if so, how did they find it? 
Cath


----------

